
Ask HN: What is your job role and what are the side projects you are working on? - aryamaan
The question in itself is self-explanatory. Please mention your normal day job role (backend developer, full stack engineer etc) and what are the side projects you are doing currently. This question is about having insight about what people are doing.
======
emilburzo
Java Developer / Linux Sysadmin.

* Android location sharing app - [https://graticule.link/](https://graticule.link/)

* HN "Who's Hiring?" thread search frontend - [https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

* DIY home monitoring - [http://ambient.emilburzo.com/#overview](http://ambient.emilburzo.com/#overview)

* SMS enabler for crippled Nexus 7 2013 LTE tablets - [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emilburzo....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emilburzo.nexus7sms)

* A webapp for browsing the top 1000 indebted companies from Romania - [http://datoriistat.emilburzo.com/top1000](http://datoriistat.emilburzo.com/top1000) (it's in Romanian)

* A paragliding exam refresher/quiz (not online yet)

~~~
hyperenergy
What are you using for monitoring individual rooms?

~~~
emilburzo
Right now I have the following on a breadboard (see [1] for the illustrated
version)

* ATTiny84

* DHT22 temp/humidity sensor

* 433 MHz TX module

* 3 x AAA batteries

* LED used for signalling (like booting up)

Initially I was using an Arduino Nano, but I couldn't optimize it enough so
that it can live only on batteries, so I went with the ATTiny which is pretty
impressive.

My oldest sensor node has been running for over 6 months on the same batteries
and it still has some juice left (3.9V currently, it should work until it gets
below 3.7V)

After I've settled with a final design I'm planning to solder it on a
perfboard.

The DHT22 sensor accuracy is my only issue left, specifically the humidity
measurement part (see [2] for some extensive research by someone smarter than
me).

Everything is on github[3] but it's pretty messy at the moment (hardcoded and
such) because there's never enough time for everything.

[1] - [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ambient-
monitoring/node/ma...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ambient-
monitoring/node/master/node_breadboard.png)

[2] -
[http://www.kandrsmith.org/RJS/Misc/Hygrometers/calib_dht22.h...](http://www.kandrsmith.org/RJS/Misc/Hygrometers/calib_dht22.html)

[3] - [https://github.com/ambient-monitoring](https://github.com/ambient-
monitoring)

------
avitzurel
Senior software engineer @ Gogobot

In my day job I do 100% of Gogobot's Devops. I feel that statup stacks are too
complicated to bootstrap on the cloud so I am working on the-startup-stack[1]

It's a framework to get things started, it's a toolset of other open source
tools to consolidate everything under one roof with a set or production-ready
bulletproof recipes.

I realize it's a mouthful, docs attached.

[1] [http://docs.the-startup-stack.com/](http://docs.the-startup-stack.com/)

I've been working on this during my spare time for a long time now. I have 3
startups already running on earlier versions of this and it's a work in
progress.

Looking for contributors and early adopters.

~~~
conorgil145
I haven't looked at your docs more than 30 seconds yet, but I totally agree
that it would be incredibly useful for there to exist a book/docs, set of
tools, configurations, etc to get started more quickly and not have to
reinvent the wheel. I think documentation is actually a major primary
component of such an effort, so awesome to see you start with docs.

~~~
avitzurel
I spent 80% of the time on docs and I am making sure that every doc I write I
follow like I have no idea what this project is about.

This means, going back with every step of the doc and making sure it is 100%
reproducible and viable.

The most frustrating thing to me in the Devops world is missing documentation
because the author thinks/assumes his readers know X or Y.

With these docs (and I would appreciate any feedback here or on Github) it's
not the case, you can follow it as an engineer with no Devops background and
you will be able to bootstrap the cluster.

It's still very much an effort and a WIP, but it's getting there.

------
eli_gottlieb
Job Role:

Firmware developer with some scripting on the side. C, shell script, Python,
ARM/Thumb ASM on occasion. Mostly C.

Side project(s):

Probabilistic programming in Haskell and Venture. This involves using Haskell
and Python to do most of the coding. Writing a paper involving some
information theoretic properties of certain probabilistic programs, which
involved translating a bunch of estimators to get them working quickly on
larger datasets.

Also eventually going to finish formalizing the correctness of my type-
inference algorithm in Coq.

I eventually want to learn enough of how monad-bayes and Clash work to write a
compiler that takes monad-bayes probabilistic programs down to hardware
descriptions I can flash onto an FPGA and use it as an accelerator for
probprog.

------
malux85
Data Engineer consultant - Working with Spark, Hadoop, HBase, Kafka, HIVE,
scikit-learn, Yarn, LOTS of crappy legacy Java. Python

Startup 1: Media monitoring - Cassandra, Kafka, RabbitMQ, scikit-learn,
nodejs, AngularJS, Python, Cython, Postgres, Spark, Hadoop

Startup 2: Forex Trading - Keras, TensorFlow, Kafka, Spark, RabbitMQ, nodejs,
postgres, Pandas, celery, scikit-learn, iOS App, Flink

~~~
peterkshultz
Do you have links to either? I'd love to contribute!

------
ljw1001
Backend developer.

Main side project is Tablesaw, a dataframe for "large" data (100M to 1B rows)
in Java
([https://github.com/lwhite1/tablesaw](https://github.com/lwhite1/tablesaw)).
Although, it might be better described as a personal, in-memory, column-
oriented, data warehouse. :)

------
canterburry
Sr. Product Manager/Architect in Fraud Risk Management

Tickerstorm.io - An algo trading platform in Java (pretty early still).

Difference from other platforms I've found: integrated machine learning phase
which reuses the same data pipelines used by the algo when backtesting or
trading live. Trying to reuse as many open source frameworks as possible to
reduce the amount of new things a user has to learn. Based on Apache Storm,
H2O machine learning, guava, Spring Framework etc. Not HF focused.

Most other platforms start off with you coding up your rules and allow you to
back test those assumptions. However, this platform also incorporates the
discovery phase of these rules rather than just assume you already have a set
of rules.

------
wtf_is_frp
Jobless student.

Current project: Going to HEB to buy detergent.

------
someotheridiot
DBA (Postgres, Oracle, MySQL)
[https://rebrickable.com](https://rebrickable.com) \- A LEGO database that
shows you which sets you can build from your existing collection, also
includes thousands of fan-submitted designs.

------
bbcbasic
Backend developer working with prop trading outfit.

Side project - a concurrent stock exchange written in Haskell. Could
potentially be used as a component of a bitcoin exchange if I get time to
fully flesh it out.

------
hhandoko
Job Role:

Senior Software Engineer - Working on a large-scale web app in Play Framework
(Scala). I worked on various aspects (e.g. backend to frontend, incl. some
DevOps).

Side Project(s):

Simpoel - A cross between Facebook groups and Meetup, based on Play Framework
(Scala) + PostgreSQL on AWS, was in hibernation for almost a year... Now
picking up steam again.

Diskusi - A Slack clone for learning Phoenix (Elixir) + Elm, just started.

------
halpme
Software Engineer @ big old enterprise company doing security work.

Side projects: None. I believe in having a life outside of programming. I
don't touch code after 5PM. Currently training to run a half-marathon and
getting more serious about powerlifting.

------
logicb
Senior BI/ETL Engineer working with DataStage and OBIEE.

Working on www.appsulagam.com : "Tamil language" content based mobile app
discovery site. Learning Python, machine learning and text analysis for this
project. Would appreciate any feedback/comments/help.

------
giltleaf
Nonprofit researcher with web design/management responsibilities

Side project: vertical farming startup and website:
[https://urbanverticalproject.wordpress.com/](https://urbanverticalproject.wordpress.com/)

Hydroponics installs

------
zem
software engineer, backend stuff, mostly c++

side project: working on a crossword editor, intended as a complement to the
(fantastic) open source app qxw
[[http://www.quinapalus.com/qxw.html](http://www.quinapalus.com/qxw.html)].
qxw does one thing (grid filling) and does it well; v1 of my app will import a
grid from qxw and deal with adding clues to it, and publishing it in a variety
of formats. v2 will add support for importing a blank grid and clues in
various popular formats, and letting you solve the crossword interactively. (i
might add a web frontend somewhere around then too; right now it's a desktop
app in F#/Gtk#/.NET)

------
robmiller
Acoustical consultant - mainly to architects in new construction

Side project - building software tools for acoustics[1]

[1] [https://10log.com](https://10log.com)

------
warewolf
UI and UX Designer

Fixa: The baby of Uber and Angieslist

Dressed: On demand dress rental for girls in NYC(Currently Manhattan Only).

Symple: Airbnb for entertainment and services(DJs, bands, bartenders,
photographers)

Qalendar: Saas startup focused on automating your life

------
wingerlang
Day job, iOS developer

Side project, currently I am building an app to try to teach myself a new
language (not programming language).

Also some other stuff which are more or less on and off.

------
DrNuke
Non-standard CAE and mech / nuclear eng consultant. Side project - helping
local kids set up a small data science shop at www.databot.it

------
robodale
Day Job: Senior Software Engineer

Side project: SaaS offering for service based small businesses, procedure and
job instruction creation and management.

------
rabidrat
Firmware Engineer on a wearable product. C, Python2, ARM, FreeRTOS.

Side project: a "long serverless" crossword analysis website. Python3, AWS.

------
epynonymous
research and development general manager side project: working on sports
disruption technology golang, js, redis, postgres, arduino, swift

------
saiko-chriskun
full-stack web developer.

working on a meal planning tool to help people eat healthier and a
collaborative music streaming app.

elixir - clojurescript - rethinkdb.

~~~
cyber_dude
Meal planning tool - Nice. I would be very interested to use if it could also
give food recipes based on stuffs available with me.

